# Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !



## ONYX (21. Juni 2011)

Hab ein riesen Schrecken bekommen, als ich eben nach Goldfischzuchten gegooglt hab und die Rasse "Bubble Eye" gefunden hab. Das ist doch wohl Tierquälerei!!!


----------



## bekamax (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

  

Ja. Fürchterlich!

LG
Karin


----------



## sl-power (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Und sowas findet jemand schön?


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Mir tun diese Fische entsetzlich leid!


----------



## Springmaus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

_Hallo,

:help

sollte verboten werden die armen Fische_


----------



## Tomke (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Meine Güte! Die armen Fische! Wer findet denn an sowas Gefallen?? Die sind doch krank - diese  Unmenschen!     :help   :evil


Ich bin dagegen!

Heike


----------



## Doc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Verbieten! Hoffentlich bald! Geht ja mal gar nicht :crazy

Leute die sowas kaufen sollten auch "BubbleEyes" bekommen


----------



## ONYX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Ich finde ja schon die meisten Schleierschwanzvarianten eher abstossend...
aber DAS ist ekelig...


----------



## Rapunzel (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Einfach widerlich, was Menschen durch "Zucht" den Tieren antun. Hoffentlich bekommen die Züchter auch irgendwann mal solche extremen Wucherungen rund ums Auge / bubble eyes, damit sie mal wissen, was es heißt damit leben zu müssen:evil. .


----------



## MonaNelly (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

menschen....


----------



## Y*e (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Ich hatte sowas mal als Gummtier für nen Schlüsselanhänger. Da war das witzig. Wenn ich damals schon gewußt hätte, dass es solche Quälzüchtungen wirklich gibt, hätte ich nicht gelacht.
Schlimm, das sowas wohl auch noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## Lucy2412 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Wie schrecklich, man kann nur hoffen das niemand daran Gefallen findet und sowas durch den  Kauf unterstützt:haue3

Lg Annette


----------



## Aragorn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Wo kommen solche Zuchten her? Das gehört verboten  und unter Strafe gestellt!!!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

hm, ich fand im Stern View einen Bericht, 
das da: 
 (klick)
und wenn das so stimmt, 
(klick)
dann fehlen mir da auch die Worte... 



> ... man kann nur hoffen das niemand daran Gefallen findet und sowas durch den  Kauf unterstützt:haue3


Stimmt!
LG
Andrea
die hofft, das es sich bei der Geschichte um ein fake handelt


----------



## bekamax (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Einfach unglaublich, wozu Menschen fähig sind...



Karin, gerade sprachlos..


----------



## Nikolai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Hallo,

ich kann Euch da nur zustimmen. Zu diesem Thema gibt es bereits eine Menge Beiträge unter dem Stichwort "Qualzuchten"

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## svenna80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfischzucht - Tierquälerei !*

Sind diese Fische aus der Nähe von Tschernobyl??? 
Das ist ja an Perversität fast nicht zu überbieten!


----------

